# Heat when Lights go out at Night



## Little Wise Owl (Mar 24, 2011)

Do you provide heat for when the lights go out at night? If so, how?


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 24, 2011)

When i turn my lights off my rooms usually stays around 65-70f,but when ever it does drop below 65,i have a space heater and i just sit it in the corner of my room and sure enough it gets the job done. I use to use ceramic heat emitters but i find the space heater to be much more cheaper and easier. Also i just noticed this was prob a question just for tegu owners but ounce i get mines,if things get too chilly i will do exactly this.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 24, 2011)

No heat here. I has dropped to the teens outside and probably into the 40s here. There hide boxes keep them pretty warm. Now i dont like 40s so i to use a space heater durning the cold months more for me than the gus at night. When i lived in a warmer area there was no heat and they did fine. One thing i like about tegus very hardy animals and can stand the cold and the heat.


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 24, 2011)

You guys are nuts... It never gets under 70*F in my house. Which is for me more than my animals...

But no, I do not provide any alternative heat when the lights are off. It is cooler at night than it is during the day outside, so letting the same thing happen in our Tegu's enclosure is very very natural.


----------



## murilstone (Mar 24, 2011)

WOW! last night...with the ceramic Heater...inside the cage was 63 deg...i need to do something to keep the heat up at night.


----------



## Gandolf38 (Mar 24, 2011)

If it drops below 69 in the house, I put "nightlight" lower wattage bulbs in the overhead fixture


----------



## james.w (Mar 24, 2011)

My house rarely goes below 65 so I don't have any heat for the night time on my lizards. All of my snakes either have CHE or heat mats though. So if you need night heat I would get a CHE.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got a late reply! lol.
I don't use anything inside my tegus tank. I have a space heater out near his enclosure, it keeps the room/area about 68F. My savy has a UTH. My beardie did have a CHE but the temps aren't as cold as they were a few weeks ago. I get a little nervous about new fixtures in my tegus tank, he tends to thrash about and sometimes his UVB fixtures start rocking (they're hanging on the little chain things). I'm hoping I can get them in there more secure when I pull everything out this weekend.


----------



## hangtown530 (Mar 25, 2011)

reptileuv makes a heat projector they're like $20 you can touch the heat projector while it's on and not get burned like you can with a CHE both are good but just throwing it out there since you're on the subject.


----------

